# source for belts and sprockets?



## TRX (Jun 15, 2012)

Is there a preferred source for timing belts and sprockets for CNC conversions?

 I can keep chips out with some simple shields, but keeping (water based) coolant out completely would be much harder.

 Belts seem to be "poly", rubber/Kevlar, Neoprene, and a few other materials.  At first glance it doesn't look like a bit of soluble oil would hurt any of them, but I figured it was better to ask than to jump in blindly...


----------



## DMS (Jun 15, 2012)

I got my belts and sprockets from McMaster. Probably not the cheapest, but they have a nice selection. As I recall, the belts are neoprene with kevlar backing. 

I purchased the "machined" sprockets and drilled/reamed them to the right size to fit my motors/lead screws rather than purchasing the QD versions. All said and done, I probably spent more on the broaches/reamers required than I saved by not going with QD versions. The result has been working fine though, and I have no complaints.


----------



## TRX (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## xalky (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's another source. The prices are pretty good too. I bought all my timing belts and pulleys from there for my plasma table Shipping was pretty quick too. http://shop.polybelt.com/main.sc

Here's another one that I haven't used yet, but they have some pretty interesting stuff. http://www.bbman.com/


----------



## brucer (Jun 19, 2012)

I got my timing belt pulleys from QTP (quality transmission products)... 
my belts come off ebay, from polybelt and hcisupplyco, hcisupplyco had gates powergrip belts.


----------



## clearcaseman (Jun 22, 2012)

Agreed mcmaster carr is great. anything I order is 1 day shipping, and looking around their website a often find things I didn't even know existed.


----------



## xalky (Jun 22, 2012)

Mcmaster carr, MSC, Grainger.... they're all awesome. Between those 3, if you can't find it there , it probably doesn't exist. The downside is they're all pricey. Sometimes you can find the same item at a specialty site for far far less. Gotta love the internet.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 23, 2012)

MotionTek is where I get my small pulleys and belts.  Great selection, quick shipping, just North of the Canadian Border.  Great bunch to deal with too.
Bob


----------

